# Appropriate Finish for Beads, Buttons, Jewelry



## ssettle (May 1, 2012)

I would like to know what finish should be used for items that will be attached to clothing such as beads and buttons. I don't know if anything would work well for clothing that goes through hand washing and line drying.

I'm looking for something that is going to last a reasonable amount of time. Don't want to something that's going to rub off, fade, or crack immediately. 

Also...I'd like to know what finishes are good for items that will be worn close to the skin such as hair sticks, bracelets, etc. I've used polyurethanes for finishing things like tables and dressers but I don't know how good it would be to have something like that against your skin all day.

I prefer working with "Green" materials or at least as non-toxic as I can get. But, it is also my experience that the greener you get the more worthless the finish. I'd love to be proven wrong on that some day.

I am very interested in advice regarding the finishes I should be exploring.

Thanks


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

ssettle said:


> I would like to know what finish should be used for items that will be attached to clothing such as beads and buttons. I don't know if anything would work well for clothing that goes through hand washing and line drying.
> 
> I'm looking for something that is going to last a reasonable amount of time. Don't want to something that's going to rub off, fade, or crack immediately.
> 
> ...


try this ok?


http://www.stabilizedwood.com/info.shtml


----------



## easoncreations (May 30, 2012)

*You might like non-toxic finishes*



ssettle said:


> I would like to know what finish should be used for items that will be attached to clothing such as beads and buttons. I don't know if anything would work well for clothing that goes through hand washing and line drying.
> 
> I'm looking for something that is going to last a reasonable amount of time. Don't want to something that's going to rub off, fade, or crack immediately.
> 
> ...


We use a non-toxic finish for our jewelry pieces. Places like Rockler Woodworking offer "Toy Maker" Finish that are a non-toxic finish. Other finishes that may work are salad bowl finishes. A lot of these are also available via Amazon. For items that are going to be washed, you will most likely have to try various things to meet your needs. The type of wood and length of exposure to water will be a factor when deciding what type of finish. Good luck!


----------



## jigs-n-fixtures (Apr 28, 2012)

Polyurethane is inert once it cures. 

The most "natural" and organic choice is shellac. but it most certainly not a good choice as it is not waterproof. 

Oil finishes are Not a good choice as they never actually dry, and are not generally waterproof.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

